
Ferrari Made a $94,000 Profit on Each Car It Sold in 2019: Study - jocker12
https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/ferrari-made-a-dollar94000-profit-on-each-car-it-sold-in-2019-study/ar-BB12slvJ
======
hidiegomariani
Ferrari is an amazing company in terms of return on equity, profit margin and
brand. Bummer it’s a very expensive stock in the 35P/E range

